# Short Shifter



## Rocknik (Nov 18, 2004)

Was looking at the Nismo (and others) short shifter for the 3.5se. Any problems with this? I had one on my 200sx and eventually it started messing with the 2nd gear synchro. If there aren't any known problems, which one is the best? Nismo one or something else?
Thanks..
-Ed


----------



## Guerrero (Oct 21, 2002)

Rocknik said:


> Was looking at the Nismo (and others) short shifter for the 3.5se. Any problems with this? I had one on my 200sx and eventually it started messing with the 2nd gear synchro. If there aren't any known problems, which one is the best? Nismo one or something else?
> Thanks..
> -Ed


I have the NISMO, and I haven't had or heard of any problems.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

^^ Dude, you're back?


----------



## Guerrero (Oct 21, 2002)

Ruben said:


> ^^ Dude, you're back?


No man, I'm still in Iraq...
I have some time off today, and I finally got to post in the forums.
Internet sucks big time over here, it's super slow.


----------



## faktion_1 (Dec 5, 2004)

Check this one:
http://forums.thevboard.com/viewtop...ghlight=&sid=b5fb1398133eda26de4f672f06d26e01

It will fit your Altima, has 45% shorter throws than stock, and is half the price.
It doesn't change the side-to-side throw, to reduce chances of mis-shifts.


----------



## altimateone (May 30, 2003)

I got the Stillen one /Mossy/Nismo, Ive had mine for almost a year now. No problems what so ever..


----------

